# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Увидеть Тай и умереть !

## Alsex2005

В 1996 году я в первый раз побывал в этой стране ! Тогда мне было всего  :Smile:  42 ! 
И тогда я влюбился в эту страну. 
С тех пор я побывал там 11 раз. У меня есть там друзья, в основном тайцы. 
Эта страна улыбок, радости и счастья. Конечно всё это абсолютно субъективно и именно для меня.
Сейчас мне 58 . Меня послала и довольно далеко  моя самая любимая и единственная женщина.
Выкинула как щенка на помойку.
У меня нет крова над над головой. Осталось правда немного денежных средств.
Ну и что вы скажете. А ? Ведь правда уходить из жизни надо красиво ?
Не в промозглом ( не таком как много лет Ленинграде ) Питере, а в стране улыбок и счастья Тае.
Такой какой я запомнил её много лет назад.
Среди пальм, солнца счастья и радости. 
И вот я купил билет до Гонконга. Оттуда в любимый Тай ! 
И как говорится у нас русских...  на последнюю Пятёрочку......
Что же может быть лучше....

Если можете ответы не пишите.... Большая просьба !
ПРосто хотел громко крикнуть.....Не более того !  
е смотря ни на что ...улыбаюсь....  :Smile:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Уходить надо красиво и весело , громко хлопнув дверью !

----------


## Alsex2005

Хм.... 
Прошло три недели .
Билет До Гонконга сдан......
А впрочем какая разница где уходить ! 
Теперь хочется громко крикнуть : А как найти в себе такие силы , чтобы просто уйти ? ? ? 
Сегодня всю ночь просидел возле горы таблеток и бутылки водки...
Скурено две пачки сигарет . И так и не смог это сделать ! 
Самое печальное, что те люди , кто решился такое сделать, уже не скажут тебе ничего...
А вы что скажете ?

----------


## June

Интересно, что останавливает?

----------


## zmejka

> Сегодня всю ночь просидел возле горы таблеток и бутылки водки...


 гора таблеток (даже самых "правильных") и бутылка водки (это если без противорвотного) очень вряд ли привели бы тебя к смерти. скорее к объятиям с унитазом ) так что может и лучше, что ты не пробовал этим способом...

----------


## Alsex2005

> Интересно, что останавливает?


 В смысле ?
Наверное нехватает силы воли..... это сделать...
Я же писал.

----------


## Alsex2005

> гора таблеток (даже самых "правильных") и бутылка водки (это если без противорвотного) очень вряд ли привели бы тебя к смерти. скорее к объятиям с унитазом ) так что может и лучше, что ты не пробовал этим способом...


 Хм.... 
Есть предложения ?
Напиши в личку !

----------


## джеки-джек

По каком причине сдан билет?Что случилось?Вы так хотели туда судя по первому сообщению

----------


## Alsex2005

> По каком причине сдан билет?Что случилось?Вы так хотели туда судя по первому сообщению


 Понял, что не подготовился чисто базово........

----------


## джеки-джек

Берите билет в Таи когда вы прилитите у вас будет столько позитивных эмоций что сразу все мысли о суициде исчезнут по себе знаю..А что вам мешает уехать жить туда?Могли бы утро начинать с того что купались в океане вместо мыслей когда же конец.Думаю тоже самое сделать уехать на пару месяцев если понравится остаться там жить

----------


## Alsex2005

> Берите билет в Таи когда вы прилитите у вас будет столько позитивных эмоций что сразу все мысли о суициде исчезнут по себе знаю..А что вам мешает уехать жить туда?Могли бы утро начинать с того что купались в океане вместо мыслей когда же конец.Думаю тоже самое сделать уехать на пару месяцев если понравится остаться там жить


 С деньгами туговато....
Все бабки вбуханы ТУДА !
А как и сколько  и т.п. и т.д в Тайланде и про Тайланд я знаю досконально !

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Хм.... 
> Прошло три недели .
> Билет До Гонконга сдан......
> А впрочем какая разница где уходить ! 
> Теперь хочется громко крикнуть : А как найти в себе такие силы , чтобы просто уйти ? ? ? 
> Сегодня всю ночь просидел возле горы таблеток и бутылки водки...
> Скурено две пачки сигарет . И так и не смог это сделать ! 
> Самое печальное, что те люди , кто решился такое сделать, уже не скажут тебе ничего...
> А вы что скажете ?


 Пора покупать новый билет в Тай. Где уходить - разница не меньше, чем где жить.

Там любимое место и друзья. И перспектива та или иная.
Что здесь сидеть, мёрзнуть и мозг себе разъедать?

----------


## джеки-джек

Тогда может попробывать идти к цели устроится на работу и думать что через пару месяцев все будет хорошо?

----------


## Alsex2005

> Тогда может попробывать идти к цели устроится на работу и думать что через пару месяцев все будет хорошо?


 Простите дружище , но судя по вашему сообщению, вы не владеете полным и нужным объёмом информации по данной стране. ( см. мой первый пост)

----------


## Melissa

У меня была мысль тупо уехать куда-нибудь. Впротивовес самоубийству на родине. И, если что, завершить уже там.
Только куда? Везде такое же дерьмо! Но свое, Петербургское, дерьмо роднее ))

----------


## Alsex2005

> У меня была мысль тупо уехать куда-нибудь. Впротивовес самоубийству на родине. И, если что, завершить уже там.
> Только куда? Везде такое же дерьмо! Но свое, Петербургское, дерьмо роднее ))


 Для кого как ..... хотя я родился в Ленинграде.   Но для меня там роднее.

----------


## Melissa

> Для кого как ..... хотя я родился в Ленинграде.   Но для меня там роднее.


 Говорят, те кто родился в СПб, и где бы их не мотало, все равно  рано или поздно возвращаются в родное болото)))

----------


## Alsex2005

> Говорят, те кто родился в СПб, и где бы их не мотало, все равно  рано или поздно возвращаются в родное болото)))


 Говорят..... ))))))))))))))))))))))))
Ещё раз повторяю.... для меня там всё роднее  ! ! ! 
Тем более , что Спб уже давно не тот родной Ленинград !

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Говорят..... ))))))))))))))))))))))))
> Ещё раз повторяю.... для меня там всё роднее  ! ! ! 
> Тем более , что Спб уже давно не тот родной Ленинград !


 Порадуйте, Вы уже из Тайчика пишете?

----------


## Alsex2005

> Порадуйте, Вы уже из Тайчика пишете?


 Да нет...... :Mad:   Из Питера долбаного..... :Frown:

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Да нет......  Из Питера долбаного.....


 какова цель пребывания с нелюбимом месте, когда известно, где находится любимое?

----------


## Melissa

> Да нет......  Из Питера долбаного.....


 Что помешало писать из Таиланда ? 
Странно,  человек обожает другую страну, но при этом сидит в нелюбимом Питере уже с месяц, с момента принятия решения. А воз и ныне там ))

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Что помешало писать из Таиланда ? 
> Странно,  человек обожает другую страну, но при этом сидит в нелюбимом Питере уже с месяц, с момента принятия решения. А воз и ныне там ))


 Ну что странного? Уехать в другую страну, где нет никаких гарантий - это непростой шаг. Требует веры в себя, концентрации определённой. 
Alsex2005, жми! Я верю в эту затею. Всё лучше, чем ежедневное самоедение, сожаления и недовольство.

----------


## Melissa

> Ну что странного? Уехать в другую страну, где нет никаких гарантий - это непростой шаг. Требует веры в себя, концентрации определённой. 
> Alsex2005, жми! Я верю в эту затею. Всё лучше, чем ежедневное самоедение, сожаления и недовольство.


 По моему это требует только наличия денег )))

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> По моему это требует только наличия денег )))


 Истина, познанная на личном опыте? ; )

----------


## Melissa

> Истина, познанная на личном опыте? ; )


 Ну как, это же элементарно. 
Берем желание+отсутствие обязательств и сдерживающего фактора+ деньги на все про все и = мечты сбываются )))
Насколько я поняла 2 первых пункта соответствуют, а коль есть деньги, чего тянуть собственно?

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Ну как, это же элементарно. 
> Берем желание+отсутствие обязательств и сдерживающего фактора+ деньги на все про все и = мечты сбываются )))
> Насколько я поняла 2 первых пункта соответствуют, а коль есть деньги, чего тянуть собственно?


 Элементарно - это в теории. Но ведь Вы лично сами это "элементарное" действие уже выполняли не раз, правда?

----------


## Melissa

> Элементарно - это в теории. Но ведь Вы лично сами это "элементарное" действие уже выполняли не раз, правда?


 Для того чтобы о чем то говорить надо непременно испытать на себе? Мне других примеров хватает чтобы быть уверенной в своих словах

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Для того чтобы о чем то говорить надо непременно испытать на себе? Мне других примеров хватает чтобы быть уверенной в своих словах


 Думаю, более весомо и убедительно будет звучать совет от того, кто проверил этот совет на себе. Хотя, мы все разные всё равно - что для одного раз плюнуть, для другого тяжкий труд. Из того, что Гагарин летал в космос не следует, что и я тоже запросто могу.

----------

